# POLL: What color pearl coat!?



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

*POLL:* 

What color should I make my pearl on my new paint.

House of Kolorz Artic White with:

(a) Blue pearl
(b) Orange pearl
(c) Yellow pearl

This will be going onto a 1993 NX2000 SR20DE(T) im trying to keep the exterior stock but with a show worthy finish.


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

pictures of the colors would help I think

But since BLue is my favriote color. I say blue


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

i dont know where i could find pics, the pearl wont over power the blue.. just hink of it this way.. Have u seen new Cadilacs or Lexus.. they have a pearl. So when the sun htis my car it will Shimmer blue-orange-or yellow but just a little bit, it wont over power the white.. THe thought of it makes me want to screw the turbo project and start painting.. but boost is more fun :thumbup: IF ANYONE CAN FIND EXAMPLES OR PICS PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND/OR POST THEM thank yo very much


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Either blue or purple. Warm-colored pearls make the white look too creamy for my tastes.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

blue cars with black pearl are money.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

pics wouldnt do the color justice at all. go around to local paint shops, look at their paint chip books, ask to borrow one er two, n they will let you if you are going through them(most will).


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

I just chose orange because it would look toyaly different :cheers:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sean's car has a very light purple pearl, and a tiny bit of red, although it doesn't show up well in pictures:









The Mospeed RX7 has blue pearl, although again, you can't see it:









And Six's Sentra has an ungodly amount of all kinds of pearl, mostly blue:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

isnt this that dumbass kid that owns NINJACAR.com, and screwed over alot of kids on here???


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i believe you would be correct. but that's just what i hear...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> isnt this that dumbass kid that owns NINJACAR.com, and screwed over alot of kids on here???


Indeed, that car belongs to Six, the owner of Ninjacar. I don't know whether or not he stole anyone's money. Either way, that's not really the point of this thread.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

samo said:


> Indeed, that car belongs to Six, the owner of Ninjacar. I don't know whether or not he stole anyone's money. Either way, that's not really the point of this thread.



i agree..i just dont even want to look at that bitches car...

anyways, you can NEVER go wrong with a nice blue pearl...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im partial to blue. :thumbup: 'fo sho


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

xt_out said:


> im partial to blue. :thumbup: 'fo sho


as am i


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

So blue pearl seems to be the favorite. Now im trying to stay away from outrageous rice, but would blue calipers and POSSSIBLY a blue underbody kit tucked under be too much.. I mean i have seening neons on cars but if done right it looks very clean and nice. Ill take pics of my friends dads 04 Corvette, its red with red underbody kit, its clean as hell. Let me know what you guys think, im guessing the neons wont make it past, but im kinda half and half on the whole neon thing.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If it's going to be a show car, underbody neons are probably worth one point, so it's a worthwhile investment. I recommend using the LED ones instead of actual neon tubes. The LEDs are a lot more durable.

If you go for blue cailipers, either paint them using the G2 caliper paint or have them powdercoated.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a bright blue pearl 1998 200sx se-r. I'll take a close up of the paint this afternoon. Most of my pics aren't in the direct sunlight, so the pearl isn't as noticable. It's a lighter blue in the sun (cause of the pearl) and a deep electron type blue in the shade, and it's almost a deep blue/purple in minimal light.

In addition, the Nissan dealership around here has a bright blue pearl NX in their lot, I'll try and snap a shot for ya. Hold tight 

and I may be biased... but blue ALL THE WAY


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

NVM, the car has been sold. And take a look at my 3rd pg on my cardomain for various pics if you want  I don't have time to wash and take pics right now.

This guys NX is the same color as mine. The Nissan paint is called "bright blue pearl". I think it looks beautiful on the NX. Very rare color too. definately an eye catcher!

http://www.floridasr20s.com/cars/serban/serban2.html


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

I'd go with Blue... it would look nice with white... I'm wanting some purple pearl over my blackout!


----------

